# I heard this made the radio today.



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Beekeepers Joe and Beth Miller tell about their bee keeping experiences, show an active hive of bees and share some of the honey that their bees make.

Price:
$4:00 Adults, $2:00 students; $2 program fee * contact the Venue listed below for ticketing information

Dates and Times:
July 21, 1:00PM; ($2:00 program fee, Call for reservations) 


http://www.publicbroadcasting.net/pre/events.eventsmain?action=showEvent&eventID=907478


----------

